# Tommaso Spanu



## petotoronto (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi,
have anyone had a chance to try tommaso spanu olive wood pipe thinking to buy one is a huge poker style.
What is your oppinion on olive wood?








thank you,


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Never heard of olive wood. I have heard of walnut, rose wood, briar etc. But that does look like one hell of a pipe! I am sure someone will come along who has a good opinion on OW.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

According to many, olive wood is a pretty good alternative to briar. Il Duca produces a handful of olive wood pipes and many pipe makers use olive wood to accent shanks and stems.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I haven't had a chance, but where do you find that at? I'd be interested in getting one.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Olive wood is a very slow growing and therefore dense wood, so I can see how it may be used like briar. Olive wood gets used for knife and gun grips due to its density and attractive grain.


----------



## powerman659 (Jan 8, 2011)

Never seen one like that 
Hope it works good


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Mario Grandi produces many olive wood pipes.
Olive wood pipes are generally cheaper, with a nice kind of grain, and some people like how they smoke. However, the word is they add a typical taste to the smoke, although I can't tell what kind of taste it is.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Requiem said:


> Mario Grandi produces many olive wood pipes.
> Olive wood pipes are generally cheaper, with a nice kind of grain, and some people like how they smoke. However, the word is they add a typical taste to the smoke, although I can't tell what kind of taste it is.


i hope it doesn't add olive taste! EUGH!


----------



## petotoronto (Apr 17, 2011)

User Name said:


> I haven't had a chance, but where do you find that at? I'd be interested in getting one.


Hi,
I found it on the eBay check it out estate pipe Tommaso Spanu.


----------

